# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Κοκατιλ.. Κοιμαται συνεχεια και εχει εμφανίσει καρινα

## Αλεξακι

Καλημερα σας!! Σας παρακαλω χρειαζομαι τη βοηθεια σας!! Εχω ενα κοκατιλ το οποιο εχει εμφανίσει καρίνα.. Ζυγίζει 60 γραμμάρια. Το καλο ειναι οτι τρωει μονο του κ πίνει νεράκι.. Που κ που κάθεται στο πατο του κλουβιού κ κοιμαται.. Κανει τα κολπάκια του και κούνια μες το κλουβί! Διαπίστωσα οτι δεν μπορει να πετάξει! Αφου εχει αδυνατησει λογικο!λοιπον το πηγα σε πτηνιατρο μου εδωσε αβιομισιν κ ταμπερνιλ αντιστρες! Δεν εκανε τιποτα. Το ξαναπήγα κ τωρα απο χθες βραδυ δινω augmenting nystamicin kai meloxoral. Αυτα γιατι τωρα εχει βακτήρια στις κουτσουλιές κ μερικες ηταν κολλημένες στην αμαρα.Θα ηθελα καποια συμβουλή! Σας ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## amastro

Καλημέρα Αλεξάνδρα. Στο ίδιο πτηνίατρο το πήγες τη 2η φορά; Τι εξετάσεις του έκανε;
Είδες κάποια διαφορά από χθες το βράδυ στην εικόνα του;
Εγώ αν είχα να σου πω κάτι θα ήταν ζέστη, πλούσια διατροφή (θα στα είπε κι'αυτός) 
και να ακολουθήσεις ευλαβικά την αγωγή που σου έδωσε.

----------


## Αλεξακι

Ευχαριστω πολυ που μου απαντήσατε!! Ναι το εχω συνεχεια μεσα, αεριζω βέβαια το χωρο, στην ίδια πτηνιατρο το πηγα, και μου ειπε αν δε δουμε βελτίωση θα κανουμε εξετάσεις αίματος, ακτινογραφία φοβαμαι μη το ταλαιπωρησω πιο πολυ.. Και κεχρι του εχω βαλει κ τρωει! Κάθεται κανονικα στις πατηθρες απλα δεν πετάει ωραια λοιπον ας δουμε πως θα παει κ με αυτη τη φαρμακευτική αγωγή.περιποιείται το φτερωμα του σφυραει οποτε με βλεπει σας ευχαριστω και παλι! :-)

----------


## Soulaki

Περαστικα Αλεξανδρα μου......να εχεις το νου σου, τα πουλακια ευκολα τα χανουμε.......αν δεν δειξει βελτιωση, κανε τις απαραιτητες εξετασεις.....καλη συνεχεια.

----------


## Αλεξακι

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!! Μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα!! Δινω φαρμακευτική αγωγή για δυο βδομαδες!!! Για να δουμε...!!!  :-)

----------


## jk21

Αλεξια το πουλι πινει και τρωει κανονικα; τα φαρμακα τα παιρνει στο νερο ή στο στομα;  Εχεις δει καποια βελτιωση στη συμπεριφορα του;

Βαλε μας και μια φωτο κουτσουλιων σε λευκο χαρτι κουζινας αν γινεται

----------


## Αλεξακι

Καλησπερα Δημητρη!δυο φορες πηγα στην ίδια πτηνιατρο κ τη δευτερη φορα βρηκε βακτήρια στις κουτσουλιές. Γι αυτο κ για μια βδομαδα θα δινω augmenting k για δυο βδομαδες νυσταμισιν melixoral για τέσσερις μερες! Με τι meloxoral τελείωσα! Τα φαρμακα τα δινω με σύριγγα. Τρωει κ πίνει νεράκι μονο του ειναι ευδιαθετο αλλα μερικες φορες κάθεται φουσκωμένο κ κοιμαται. Στις πατηθρες.εννοειται πως θα ανεβασω και φωτο να δειτε! Επισης χθες το πρωι παλι ειχε κουτσουλιές κολλημένες απο πισω το καθάρισα κ σημερα ειναι κομπλε.Να ρωτησω κατι? Ενεργό άνθρακα που βρίσκουμε κ πως το δίνουμε? Δεν το άφηνα ελευθερο ολο στον ώμο μου το ειχα απλα λεω μηπως φταιει το κλουβί κ να παθε δηλητηριαση επειδη δεν ειναι ανοξείδωτο? Εχω γκουγκλαρει τα παντα και κοντεύω να σκασω απο αυτα που διαβαζω!  :-/ α και επισης αν γινεται να με ενημερώσετε σχετικα με την αυγοτροφη!! Να του αγοράσω οτι ειναι απαραίτητο ..ζυγίζει 60 γραμμάρια το καημενο..

----------


## Αλεξακι

Να σημειωσω οτι εχει αδυναμια στους ηλιοσπορους έπαιρνα της νersele laga αλλα επειδη με ενημέρωσαν οτι δεν κανει κ πολυ Κάλι να τρωει πολλους ηλιοσπορους πηρα συσκευασια της deli nature για να το αναγκάσω να τρωει μονο σποράκια αλλα μου σπαει κ τρωει ελάχιστα.. :-/

----------


## amastro

Στη παρούσα φάση που πρέπει να τρώει καλά, δεν ξέρω αν έκανες καλά που δεν του δίνεις λιόσπορους.
Μέχρι να διαβάσεις συνταγές αυγοτροφής, μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να δώσεις και αυγό σφιχτό.
*Αυγοτροφή για κάθε είδους παπαγάλο (και όχι μόνο)**Αυγοτροφή για όλα τα πουλιά μας*Όσο για το κλουβί, ποιος έχει ανοξείδωτο κλουβί;
Αν θες, βγάλε καμιά φωτογραφία μήπως δούμε κάτι που θα μπορούσε να δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα.

----------


## jk21

Aνθρακα βρισκεις norrit χαπια απο φαρμακειο ή καρβουνακι vitacraft ή αλλο απο πετ σοπ αλλα δεν θα δωσεις σε καμμια περιπτωση χωρις την αδεια του γιατρου , γιατι ο ανθρακας απορροφα και τα φαρμακα και αν δοθει , θα δοθει σε αποσταση απο αυτα 

Ομως αν υπαρχει θεμα με τοξικωση , θα φαινεται στην κουτσουλια .Να δουμε σε λευκο χαρτι κουζινας κουτσουλιες .Δεν νομιζω αλλα ας το δουμε 

Η augmentin θεωρητικα ειναι ισχυροτατη αν ειναι μικροβιο και συνηθως εχει αποτελεσματα αν δεν ειναι κατι σπανιο . Με προβληματιζει οτι συνεχιζει να κοιμαται εντος της ημερας

Αν θες , στειλε μου δοσολογιες με mail για τα φαρμακα (δεν εχεις δικαιωμα ακομα βλεπω για πμ ) στο info@greekbirdclub.com

----------


## Αλεξακι

Λοιπον έπαιρνα τη γιατρο σημερα δεν το σήκωνε! Τιποτα δε θα γινει.. Το νιωθω οτι θα το χασω καποια στιγμη!! Πως ανεβάζουμε φωτο βρε παιδια?   :sad:  μπαινω απο κινητο. Ναι δεν μπορω ακομα να στειλω μηνυμα, δε μου το επιτρέπει.. Ναι δυστυχως κοιμαται κ κατα τη διαρκεια της ημερας. Πολυ δυσκολο πουλάκι παντως. Τσίμπησε λιγο μήλο κ λιγη μανανα! Αυριο θα δωσω κ αυγο! Θα το παω κ σε αλλη κτηνίατρο να παρω μια δευτερη γνωμη.Επισης παρατηρώ οτι σα να δυσκολεύεται να ενεργηθει :-/ Θα ανεβασω οπωσδηποτε φωτο με κουτσουλιες που ζητήσατε αυριο να μου πειτε γνωμη! Ποσο περιπου λιοσπορους πρεπει να δινω? Τωρα που μπήκα σπιτι δεν εχει ακουμπήσει τα σποράκια ενω αμα του δωσω λιοσπορους τους τρωει! :-/ Σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια που με βοηθάτε :-) καλο βραδυ!!!

----------


## amastro

Δες εδώ για τις φωτογραφίες:
*Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών με imgur*

Όταν τις ανεβάσεις στο imgur, με μια απλή αντιγραφή-επικόλληση τις εμφανίζεις στο μήνυμα.

Θα έλεγα να του βάλεις να φάει όσο θέλει λιπαρούς σπόρους.
Είναι σημαντικό να τρώει το πουλάκι όταν είναι άρρωστο.
Αλλιώς θα πάει περίπατο η όποια φαρμακευτική αγωγή.

----------


## jk21

Αλεξανδρα  τι ηλικιας ειναι το πουλακι ; ποτε ηρθε στην κατοχη σου ; αρχικα ετρωγε αλλες τροφες;  


Δοκιμασε εκτος απ τους αγαπημενους του σπορους (που ειναι σημαντικο αυτη τη στιγμη να φαει οσο θελει , για να δυναμωσει ) να του δωσεις και κρεμα που θα φτιαχνεις με διαλυμενο σε χλιαρο νερο καλα βρασμενο κροκο σφιχτου αυγου . Μην το πιεζεις , μονο αν το αποδεχεται 

Ειδα το mail 

Θελω να μου γραψεις για την δοσολογια augmentin που ανεφερες αν ειναι εφαπαξ δοση ή θα επαναλαμβανεται πρωι απογευμα και ποιο augmentin χρησιμοποιεις για να κανεις διαλλυμα .Την σκονη των 250 mg ή καποιο αλλο; 

Γραψε μου με νεο mail  αναλυτικα δηλαδη 

δινω το ταδε augmentin των ταδε mg 

και δινω απ το διαλλυμα τοσα  το πρωι τοσα το απογευμα ή τοσα εφαπαξ μια φορα 


Σου στελνω και το κινητο μου με πμ εδω να μιλησουμε 9.45 εως 10 αλλιως μετα τις  12.30 καποια στιγμη

----------


## ndlns

Φωτογραφίες από κινητό ανεβάζεις πανεύκολα με το Tapatalk. Κατέβασέ το, βρες το φόρουμ και στέλνεις άμεσα ότι φωτογραφία τραβήξεις με το κινητό. Είναι πολύ εξυπηρετικό...
Περαστικά στο πουλάκι σου. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αλεξακι

Το απέκτησα τον Αύγουστο του '13 μου το ειχε φερει ο αδερφός μου!Μονο versele laga έδινα! Δεν τρωει ουτε φρούτα ουτε λαχανικά! Σημερα εδωσα μονο λιγη μπανάνα κ μήλο!

----------


## jk21

Αρα δεν ειναι μικρο , γιατι φοβηθηκα μην ειναι συνηθισμενο μονο σε κρεμα και ηλιοσπορους κυριως . Δινε οτι μιγμα τρωει , εξτρα ηλιοσπορο που του αρεσει αλλα αν μπορεις συνδιασε το με σπασμενο καρυδι αν το δεχεται (να παιρνει και ω3 εκτος απο ω6 ) και δοκιμασε να βρεις σε καποιο pet shop λιγο σκετο κανναβουρι και να του δωσεις .Νομιζω το μιγμα της versele εχει οποτε θα το αποδεχεται .Αν το τρωει οσο και τον ηλιοσπορο , προτιμησε να δινεις κυριως αυτο .Για ενηλικο ειναι πολυ αδυνατο !!!! Δωσε και κροκο ή κρεμα στο στομα , οτι δεχεται 


Για το augmentin σου εγραψα σε νεο mail

----------


## Flifliki

Εχουμε κανα νεο; Τι κανει το πουλακι;

----------


## Αλεξακι

Καλημερα Ολυμπία! Τελείωσα τη θεραπεία με αντιβίωση και θα δινω νυσταμισιν για άλλη μια βδομαδα!! Είναι πολυ δραστήριο, τρωει πίνει!! Να πω ευχαριστω και στον Ανδρέα που με συμβούλεψε να μη σταματησω να δινω λιοσπορους και το Δημητρη γιατι τελικα μονο με μειλ μπόρεσα να του στειλω καποιες φωτος και εκείνος με συμβούλεψε τι να κανω ωστε το πουλάκι να παρει τα πανω του!! Με στεναχωρεί μονο που ειναι αδύνατο! Εχω παλι καποιες ερωτησεις βρε παιδια.. Αν παρω σκέτο καναβουρι ποσο πρεπει να του βαζω στην ηδη κυρια τροφή του, και επισης κατι αλλο εχω δει οτι στο δεξι του ματι κοντα στο ράμφος φαινεται το δερματάκι του λείπουν πουπουλακια!! Να παρω καμια βιταμίνη??

----------


## Αλεξακι

Επισης.. Επειδη το αυγουλακι που του εδωσα το τσιμπαγε κ το έριχνε.. Θελω να παρω αυγοτροφη συσκευασμενη!! Ποια ειναι καλη? Κ πόσο να βαζω?

----------


## Flifliki

Καλημερα! Πολυ χαιρομαι που πηρε τα πανω του!! Ευτυχως υπαρχουν εδω ατομα με γνωσεις που βοηθανε! Φυσικα μπορει να σου προτεινουν κ αλλες. Σιγα σιγα θα παρει βαρος μην ανησυχεις. Απ αυτα που ρωτας μπορω να σου απαντησω μονο για τη βιταμινη. Ναι, καλο θα ηταν να του δωσεις κ να του δινεις κ γενικα. Υπαρχουν στα πετσοπ. Θα σου στειλω ποιες παιρνω εγω που ειναι για παπαγαλακια. Για το αυγο δωσ του χρονο να το συνηθησει αλλα ετσι κ αλλιως θα σου ριχνει κατω, το θεμα ειναι να τρωει. Εδω στο forum θα βρεις ευκολες συνταγες για αυγοτροφη που σιγουρα ειναι προτιμοτερο απο τις αγοραστες. Αν επιμενεις σε αγοραστη τουλαχιστον να ειναι συσκευασια που γραφει ημερομηνια ληξης κ τι περιεχει.

----------


## jk21

Αλεξια αν ειδες βελτιωση , θελω να συνεχισεις την augmentin για τοσες μερες ακομα , οσες ειχε παρει αρχικα σε δοσολογια πριν γινει η οποια αλλαγη . Επισης nystamycin στη δοσολογια των 0.2 ml πρωι και αλλο τοσο το βραδυ , απο τη στιγμη που εχω δοσολογια απο γιατρο για 0.075 ml πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα για πουλι 22.5 γρ και το δικο σου ειναι 60 σχεδον 


Αν αποφασισεις να φτιαξεις δικη σου αυγοτροφη , θα τα πουμε ποιες θεωρω καλυτερες προτασεις και διαλεγεις την πιο εφικτη σε σενα 

Αν θελεις ετοιμη θα σε ενημερωσουν τα μελη μας που επιλεγουν να χορηγουν ετοιμες . Απλα αν το πουλι εχει και μυκητες (candida ) η παροχη ετοιμης στην οποια περιεχεται ζαχαρη (νομιζω ολες γραφουν στη συσταση οτι εχουν και οσες δεν το κανουν ετσι κι αλλιως εχουν επιπλεον προσθετη , μεσα στη βασικη πρωτη υλη τους , τα περιβοητα αγνωστης συστασης bakery products

----------


## Αλεξακι

Σε ευχαριστω Ολυμπία!! Δυστυχως δε μπορω να στειλω ακομα προσωπικο μηνυμα!! Δεν μου το επιτρέπει!! Οποτε θα στελνω εδω!! Και ουτε φωτος μπορω να ανεβασω!! Κατέβασα κ το tapatalk!! Ειμαι πολυ άσχετη  :sad:  μονο με μειλ οπως εστειλα στο Δημητρη. Επισης παλι μου κοιμαται τωρα!! Θα σκασωωω!!!

----------


## Αλεξακι

Δημητρη σημερα ομως το πρωι δεν εδωσα!! Γιατι μου πε για μια βδομαδα κ έδινα 8 το πρωι κ 8 το βραδυ!! Κ ξεκίνησα 14 του μηνός!! Τωρα τι κανω?? Ποτε να δινω? Ουσιαστικα αμα μου λες να μη τη σταματησω τωρα χαθηκε η πρωινη δόση!!

----------


## Αλεξακι

Μπορω να σε καλέσω το απογευμα??

----------


## Flifliki

Κανε οτι θα καναμε κ εμεις συμφωνα με τις οδηγιες του φαρμακου, δωσ του το συντομοτερο η αν πλησιαζει η ωρα για την επομενη δοση συνεχισε κανονικα.

----------


## amastro

> Δημητρη σημερα ομως το πρωι δεν εδωσα!! Γιατι μου πε για μια βδομαδα κ έδινα 8 το πρωι κ 8 το βραδυ!! Κ ξεκίνησα 14 του μηνός!! Τωρα τι κανω?? Ποτε να δινω? Ουσιαστικα αμα μου λες να μη τη σταματησω τωρα χαθηκε η πρωινη δόση!!


Για μια δόση δεν χάθηκε ο κόσμος. Δίνεις την απογευματινή.

----------


## Αλεξακι

Καλημερα!! Συνέχισα κανονικα τη θεραπεία κ χθες ειδα οτι μου εκανε υδαρες κουτσουλιές κ σημερα το πρωι ειχε κολλημένες στην αμαρα! Την καθάρισα με νεράκι! Εντωμεταξύ χθες τσίμπησε λιγο μπανάνα που της εβαλα κ εφαγε ενα αμύγδαλο!Επισης ξεκίνησα κ εδωσα 3 μερες απο 1μλ κρεμα που μου ειχε δωσει η πτηνιατρος! Να φταιει κατι απο αυτα? Θα το δω πως θα παει κ σημερα το μεσημεράκι μετα τη δουλεια!!

----------


## Αλεξακι

Πισωγύρισμα μου εκανε παλι!! Δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω!! Και τι ασθένεια ειναι αυτη τελικα!?! Ενω τρωει και πίνει κ παιζει μονο του μερικες φορες κάθεται φουσκωμένο! Και οι κουτσουλιες ποτε κολλάνε στην αμαρα οπως σημερα ποτε εχουν νερο και γενικα ζορίζεται πολυ σε σημειο που τεντώνεται κ ανασηκωνει τα φτερά του

----------


## jk21

Μιλησα με την Αλεξια το απογευμα και εχει τελικα αισθητη βελτιωση . Απο χτες της ειπα να κανει καποια προσθηκη στα φαρμακα ( η augmentin ετσι κι αλλιως οδευει προς το τελος της αγωγης ) με  gentamicina και ευχομαι η βελτιωση να μην ειναι προσωρινη αλλα να σχετιζεται

----------


## amastro

Δημήτρη, με τόσα φάρμακα, δεν θα έπρεπε να δώσει η Αλεξάνδρα και προβιοτικό;
Θα βοηθούσε και στην εικόνα της κουτσουλιάς.

----------


## jk21

Το μονο προβιοτικο με αντιβιωση μπορει να ειναι το ultra levure που ειναι σακχαρομυκητας μη παθογονος .Ομως εχει ηδη ξεκινησει συμφωνα με τις οδηγιες του γιατρου nystamycin που τον σκοτωνει ... (αντιμυκωτικο ) οποτε δωρο αδωρο . Οσο δινει το nystamycin βεβαια , προφυλασσεται προσωρινα και απο αναπτυξη  μυκητων λογω αντιβιωσεων

----------


## Αλεξακι

Καλησπερα!!! Ειμαι πολυ χαρούμενη!!ειναι ενα παιχνιδιάρικο πουλάκι!! Να μη το ματιασω παλι!! Παιδιά πηρα κ multi vit της beaphar συνεχίζω και δινω αυγό εβαλα κόκκαλο σουπιας τροφή βαζω κ πρωι κ βραδυ πλεον αφου δε μου αφηνει τιποτα!! Εγω πιστευω οτι επειδη αυξησα τη δοσολογία οπως μου πες Δημητρη και δινω και gentamicina!Γι αυτο εγινε καλα!!Δεν εχω να πω κατι αλλο!! Μιλαμε για τρομερή αλλαγη το πουλάκι!! Ευχαριστω παρα παρα παρα πολυ!!!

----------


## jk21

Συνεχιζεις με augmentin μεχρι να κλεισει 7 μερες στην δοσολογια που ειχαμε πει και το gentamicina οσες μερες επιπλεον χρειαστει για να κλεισει και αυτο 7 μερες . Το nystamysin τοσες μερες συνολο οσο ειπε ο γιατρος , στη δοσολογια που ειπαμε . Να εχουμε τακτικη ενημερωση για τη διαθεση του , γιατι συχνα καποια βελτιωση ειναι παροδικη και μας ξεγελα , ασχετα αν νομιζω οτι πραγματι ξεκινησε η ανακαμψη

----------


## Αλεξακι

Ακολουθώ κατα γραμμα ο, τι μου ειπες Δημητρη!! Για ο, τιδήποτε άλλο προκύψει (που και γω το απευχομαι)  θα σε ενημερώσω!! Προς το παρον ειναι πολυ καλα!! Βλεπει τη σύριγγα και επειδη φοβάται, δεν κάθεται πετάει!!! Πριν απο ολα αυτα δεν ειχε δυναμεις το καημενο!! Θα σας κρατάω ενήμερους!!! Καλο βραδυ!!!!

----------


## Αλεξακι

Καλημερα σας!!!Να ενημερώσω οτι ειμαστε καλα!!!:-):-)

----------


## jk21

Αλεξανδρα θυμισε μου , ποσες μερες εχεις δωσει το καθε φαρμακο ( με τις αλλαγμενες δοσολογιες )  ;

----------


## Αλεξακι

Καλησπερα Δημητρη!! Λοιπον απ οτι θυμαμαι θεραπεία ξεκίνησα στις 14 του μηνός, με αυξημένες δόσεις οπως μου πες νομιζω 22 συν τη προσθήκη gentamicina και τελείωσα στις 28!επαναλαμβάνω οτι το κοκατιλακι μου πηρε τα πανω του με το που αυξησα τη δοσολογία.. Αλλιως δεν υπηρχε περίπτωση να γλιτώσει αφου το έπιανα και το σωμα του ηταν πούπουλο..!!Ομως εχω παλι ενα θεμα :-/ οσο καιρο ηταν άρρωστο αρχισαν να φεύγουν πουπουλα αναμεσα στο ματι και στο ράμφος. Και ηθελα να ρωτησω μου επιτρέπετε να ανεβασω φωτο με το ματάκι του στο Facebook στην ομαδα γιατι εδω δεν μπορω??

----------


## jk21

Συνεχισε με αρκετα λαχανικα , πολυβιταμινη να εχει βιταμινες Β στη συσταση το σκευασμα και ultra levure προβιοτικο απο φαρμακειο .Παρε αν βρεις φακελλακια των 250 mg αλλιως μου λες τι βρηκες 


Βαλε εκει και τις μεταφερουμε , αν και ειναι πανευκολο να ανεβασεις στο imgur (οπως ακριβως ανεβαζεις και εκει ειναι .. απευθειας απ υπολογιστη ) και μετα με απλη αντιγραφη και επικολληση εδω , ειναι οκ

----------


## Αλεξακι

Το ultra levure ειναι για το ματι Δημητρη? Θα παω να παρω!!

----------


## jk21

Ειναι προβιοτικο Αλεξανδρα , για να βοηθησει λογω των αντιβιωσεων που εχει δεχθει 

Ειδα στην ομαδα  μας στο fb τη φωτο με το ματακι και θα την μεταφερω αργοτερα εδω . Δειχνει λιγο υγρο μου φαινεται αλλα οχι πρησμενο .Αν δεν δακρυζει δεν ειναι κατι ανησυχιτικο .Αν ναι , tobrex αλοιφουλα πρωι απογευμα για μερικες μερες θα βοηθησει

----------


## Αλεξακι

Καλησπερα ξεκίνησα σημερα το πρωι ultra levure στη ποτίστρα

----------


## Flifliki

Όλα καλά με το πουλάκι;

----------


## Αλεξακι

Καλημέρα κοριτσαρα!!!Είμαστε πολυ καλα!! Ευχαριστουμε!! :-)

----------


## Soulaki

Μπραβο, αφου το ξεπερασε ολα καλα. :Party0011:

----------


## Soulaki

Καθοταν και του εδινες με συριγγα φαρμακο, στο στομα?
Της μαμας μου το κοκατιλ, δεν δεχετε, τετοια......ετσι και αρρωστησει, την βαψαμε......εν το μεταξυ, δεν ειναι και καναρινι, να του το δωσεις με το ζορι.......τσιμπανε, και ασχημα, αμα θελουν.

----------


## Αλεξακι

Καλησπερα Αθανασία!!πρώτον σου ευχομαι να μην αρρωστήσει ποτε κανενα πουλάκι σας!! Ναι πρωι βραδυ φάρμακο με σύριγγα, και κρέμα!! Το καλο ηταν οτι έτρωγε, ελάχιστα ομως!! Το πρόλαβα θεωρω απ την αρχη με το που το ειδα να κοιμαται θορυβηθηκα και απευθύνθηκα σε πτηνίατρο!! Αλλα βελτίωση ειδα αφου εκανα εγγραφή στο φορουμ εδω!! Πιο πολυ βοηθεια ειχα απο εδω.. :-) :-) και χαιρομαι γιατι τωρα βλεπω τη κοκατιλαρα μου και την καμαρωνω!!! Καλο ειναι με το που βλεπουμε το παραμικρό, να μην επαναπαυόμαστε και να λεμε σιγα μωρε θα ψοφήσει και θα παρουμε αλλο, γιατι τα ακουσα αυτα απ τους γυρω μου και μου ρχόταν να τους δείρω ολους.. Αλλα κ επισης να μην κανουμε πειράματα με φαρμακα μονοι μας αλλα να απευθυνόμαστε σε ειδικούς!! Σε ευχαριστω και σενα που ενδιαφερθηκες!! :-***

----------


## Soulaki

Καταρχας,  μην μου μιλας, στον πλυθηντικο. :Anim 63: 
Αλεξανρα μου, εγω δεν εχω την εμπειρια, για συμβουλες,ειδικα,  οσον αφορα φαρμακα.
Ομως εχεις δικιο, απ την αρχη, προλαβαινεις πολλα.Πρεπει να ειμαστε πονηρεμενοι, χαχα.
Ασε τον καθε ενα να λεει.Για ολους εμας εδω, οι φτερωτοι μας φιλοι, ειναι μελοι της οικογενειας μας, και αξιζουν αναλογη μεταχειρηση.
Θα δεις με τον καιρο, που θα τυχει και συναντησεις που κανει το φορουμ, θα γνωρισεις πολυ αξιολογα παιδια....
Να εισαι καλα, και να χαιρεσαι, το κοκατιλουλι σου. :Happy:

----------


## tasos666

το γράφω εδώ για να υπάρχει .
όταν σας δίνουν φάρμακα που είναι για το νερό καλύτερα να βάζετε την δοσολογία με την κρέμα και να του την δίνετε με ένεση ,τώρα για τα άγρια να τους δίνετε μόνο ξηρά τροφή για να διψάνε

----------


## Αλεξακι

Καλησπέρα!!έχω πάλι πρόβλημα με το κοκατιλακι μου,έχει μελανιασμενο ποδαράκι εδώ κ 2 μέρες δεν μπορεί να το πατήσει καλά!!έχω στείλει φωτός μέσω Tapatalk..ευχαριστώ οποίος μπορεί να με βοηθησει!!!

----------

